# Collect drippings in masterbuilt 30" electric



## jay5014 (Aug 27, 2017)

Looking for info on how to save drippings. I use the water pan that came with unit but drippings get diluted with the water.
I know I could smoke turkey, chicken, and butts in a disposable aluminum pan but I'm afraid that would dilute the smokiness of the meat. 
Newbie seeking advice.
Thanks in advance to feedback


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 27, 2017)

What about a rack in the pan? Like a roasting rack to keep air under stuff and the juices stay in. I think most people just put a pan on the rack below  if they have room, catch drips in it.


----------



## jay5014 (Aug 27, 2017)

I've thought of that. Thinking of using disposable pan with low walls to maintain high smoke.
I know I may need to siphon juices to preventing overflowing during smoke.
Thanks for advice


----------



## jay5014 (Aug 27, 2017)

I think I read somewhere that if I put an empty pan to collect drippings they would just burn off during smoke. Does that sound right?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 27, 2017)

jay5014 said:


> I think I read somewhere that if I put an empty pan to collect drippings they would just burn off during smoke. Does that sound right?


That's mostly for steak or roasts with no fat. Like tenderloin. Everything fatty and with skin should be fine and not evaporate .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 27, 2017)

The smoke gets to everything ok that's above juices. Won't need to worry about sides on the pan deflecting smoke. It's everywhere petty much equally.


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2017)

Jay here is a post I did using a drip pan with veggies and a little water. You do not need water in the water pan! The veggies withe the dripping will make a great stock or soup

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257171/prime-rib-its-whats-for-dinner#post_1653872


----------

